# Pith: Poacher In The Hat Multi-trade



## M.J

This idea was actually Harson's, as seen in this post  but I'm going to go ahead and attempt to make it a reality.
Here's the deal: Everyone who's interested post's their "I'm in" reply to this post and I draw pairs to send to eachother. The slingshots will fit the loose definition of "poacher". Some guidelines on these are as follows:
-Pocketable
-Shootable (accurate)
-Huntable (powerful enough to take birds at a minimum)
-Tossable (not so beautiful that you couldn't stand to lose it)

There are several good styles of this kind of slingshot to be found, here are a few of my favorites:





































As you can see, there's no "template" for this style, they come in all shapes and sizes.
So... PITH- poacher in the hat... Who's in?


----------



## M.J

Oh yeah... get your "I'm ins" in by Sept. 15th, drawing Sept. 16th, get them in the mail by Sept. 30th.


----------



## Natty Fork

I'm in


----------



## LVO

I'm in! sounds like good fun


----------



## reecemurg

I'm in , sounds good !


----------



## Dayhiker

I'm in!


----------



## Btoon84

I'm in


----------



## harson

Im in, well i have to be as i put the idea in the air


----------



## harson

C,mon guys this will be a good trade get yer names in


----------



## Beanflip

I'm in.


----------



## pop shot

i'm in


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I'm in!


----------



## M.J

This is already shaping up to be an epic swap!


----------



## harson

M_J said:


> This is already shaping up to be an epic swap!


Sure is Micheal ,hope this kicks off big time and loads of Im in,s start appearing, these little shooters are amazing ,i love mine but i would also love one of you guys out there to get it from me and enjoy it as much as i do.


----------



## LittleBear

I'm in, please and thank you.


----------



## flippinout

I'm in


----------



## LVO

want to bump this up some. Come on guys, lets get some more folks in on this.








I keep changing my mind on what I'm building! I guess build them all and then do eenie meenie,,,


----------



## M.J

LVO said:


> want to bump this up some. Come on guys, lets get some more folks in on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep changing my mind on what I'm building! I guess build them all and then do eenie meenie,,,


Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Sofreto

I'm in!!!!


----------



## trobbie66

Im in too


----------



## mckee

count me it !


----------



## Dayhiker

Mine is banded and ready to go!


----------



## LVO

can we get this pinned or something like that? would like to get as much exposure as possible
thanks, 
LVO


----------



## Rayshot

I'm in.

Thanks MJ!!


----------



## Stevotattoo

I'm in....thanks MJ


----------



## M.J

LVO said:


> Mine is banded and ready to go!


Mine too


----------



## Quercusuber

Hey M_J, i have a question:
I like this contest of yours and i want to participate. But, since i live in Portugal, i dont know if that is a problem for the trade. Can you tell me something??
Thanks and bye!!


----------



## M.J

Quercusuber said:


> Hey M_J, i have a question:
> I like this contest of yours and i want to participate. But, since i live in Portugal, i dont know if that is a problem for the trade. Can you tell me something??
> Thanks and bye!!


We have members from all over the world in on this trade. We'd love to have you!


----------



## Quercusuber

M_J said:


> Hey M_J, i have a question:
> I like this contest of yours and i want to participate. But, since i live in Portugal, i dont know if that is a problem for the trade. Can you tell me something??
> Thanks and bye!!


We have members from all over the world in on this trade. We'd love to have you!








[/quote]
Ok!!! ...So i guess I'M IN!!


----------



## harson

Quercusuber said:


> Hey M_J, i have a question:
> I like this contest of yours and i want to participate. But, since i live in Portugal, i dont know if that is a problem for the trade. Can you tell me something??
> Thanks and bye!!


We have members from all over the world in on this trade. We'd love to have you!








[/quote]
Ok!!! ...So i guess I'M IN!!
[/quote]Hi buddy it does not matter where you live ,i have traded with guys from every corner of the globe no problem,


----------



## harson

cant wait to next week to see who i get matched with ,getting fevered up !


----------



## parnell

I'm in. The last SS pictured in the first post, is there a discussion on that attachment style? I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

parnell said:


> I'm in. The last SS pictured in the first post, is there a discussion on that attachment style? I haven't been able to find it.


It's a modified matchstick method. A loop of tube is passed through a hole in the fork and a piece of wood, or in this case, a piece of Theraband Green tube, is inserted into the loop, then the loop is pulled tight. This slingshot is shot over the top. Here is the Topic where it is discussed.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17104-the-m-j-throwdown/


----------



## parnell

Henry thank you. I knew I had seen it. I just couldn't find it again.


----------



## Tyken

I dont have bands to put on a slingshot, nor will i be able to get my hands on bands in time would it be ok if i was to trade a slingshot without bands or would that be to unfair ?


----------



## mckee

Tyken said:


> I dont have bands to put on a slingshot, nor will i be able to get my hands on bands in time would it be ok if i was to trade a slingshot without bands or would that be to unfair ?


chaired rubber bands, you can get elastic bands from staples


----------



## Knoll

It's been months since dremel was warmed up ... but ... I'M IN!


----------



## M.J

Tyken said:


> I dont have bands to put on a slingshot, nor will i be able to get my hands on bands in time would it be ok if i was to trade a slingshot without bands or would that be to unfair ?


I'd prefer some kind of bands. Like McKee said, you can get chained rubber for next to nothing.


----------



## rockslinger

I'm in.


----------



## ifix

i'm in. not sure about the size of your pockets


----------



## M.J

I'm going on an overnight camping trip with my son and will be home Sunday afternoon, so the drawing will be then.
Can't wait!


----------



## harson

M_J said:


> I'm going on an overnight camping trip with my son and will be home Sunday afternoon, so the drawing will be then.
> Can't wait!


Have a nice time buddy,cant wait for super sunday


----------



## reecemurg

can't wait !!!


----------



## harson

reecemurg said:


> can't wait !!!


da-dum da-dum da-dum ,oh just listening to my heart beat waiting on MJ posting results ,_hint hint._


----------



## M.J

Back home now, will do the drawing real soon


----------



## reecemurg

sweeeeet !!!!


----------



## harson

M_J said:


> Back home now, will do the drawing real soon


Hurry hurry it,s 9 pm here time for beer


----------



## reecemurg

Come on !!!!!!








Nearly time for my beauty sleep


----------



## Guest

Very good idea. I'm late this time but next go around I am in.


----------



## M.J

Ok guys, here we go!
We ended up with 22 participants, 11 even pairs (love it when that happens!) My kids drew one name each out of a hat, that pair sends to eachother.

Here's the pairings!​
Reecemurg/ Btoon​
ifix/ Harson​
Flippinout/ Trobbie​
LVO/ Natty Fork​
Henry in Panama/ Rayshot​
Pop Shot/ Rock Slinger​
Parnell/ MJ​
Sofreto/ Knoll​
Beanflip/ Stevotattoo​
Quercusuber/ Little Bear​
McKee/ Dayhiker​
Have at it! Be sure to post pics when you recieve your trade


----------



## Rayshot

Awesome!! Thanks MJ.

Alright Panama Man, I will get to it. I won't drag this out but will need some time to work around my obligations. I am really looking forward to this part of the trade. The hunt and gather.


----------



## Quercusuber

Nice!!!


----------



## harson

Well i think everybody will be pleased ,cheers MJ.


----------



## LittleBear

harson said:


> Well i think everybody will be pleased ,cheers MJ.


Definitely, thanks MJ.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Rayshot said:


> Awesome!! Thanks MJ.
> 
> Alright Panama Man, I will get to it. I won't drag this out but will need some time to work around my obligations. I am really looking forward to this part of the trade. The hunt and gather.


Great! I'll get started right away.


----------



## reecemurg

Sweeet !!!

Thanks again M_J !!


----------



## Sofreto

Thanks, MJ...appreciate you doing this for the community


----------



## M.J

Got mine side of the trade out to Parnell, any body else?


----------



## pop shot

Sent mine yesterday


----------



## reecemurg

sent mine monday


----------



## ifix

flying out this evening without shipping it. will be back next week


----------



## trobbie66

I got paired with Nathan (no pressure at all !??!) Have been eyeing a downed tree for a while and am gonna attack it with my saw today. There is one perfect fork that I hope I can make worthy of its recipient! Will post it out at the beginning of the week,


----------



## rockslinger

Sent mine tuesday


----------



## LittleBear

On it's way, WA to Portugal 5169 miles.


----------



## parnell

I got mine from MJ today. As you can see below it looks great. It fits perfectly into the hand.

















It was dark when I got home so I hope to have some time tomorrow to try it out.

I also need to get his done and in the mail. I have the supplies ready...now if they would just put themselves together.


----------



## Rayshot

I know one of the criteria for these cattys is that you would be willing to ditch it. But I have a feeling that I would be grieved if I had to ditch any of the cattys that will be traded if it was in my possession.

Looking at the one MJ made I would not want to ditch that one. That is what made me think of the above.


----------



## parnell

Rayshot said:


> I know one of the criteria for these cattys is that you would be willing to ditch it. But I have a feeling that I would be grieved if I had to ditch any of the cattys that will be traded if it was in my possession.
> 
> Looking at the one MJ made I would not want to ditch that one. That is what made me think of the above.


I second that!

I think the only way that true poacher criteria can be met is if you make it yourself. But that would take all the fun out of a cool swap.


----------



## M.J

Rayshot said:


> I know one of the criteria for these cattys is that you would be willing to ditch it. But I have a feeling that I would be grieved if I had to ditch any of the cattys that will be traded if it was in my possession.
> 
> Looking at the one MJ made I would not want to ditch that one. That is what made me think of the above.


I second that!

I think the only way that true poacher criteria can be met is if you make it yourself. But that would take all the fun out of a cool swap.
[/quote]
Those are great points from both of you!
I would hate to just throw away any of mine but especially the ones I get from others. I can't even bear to trade away most of those


----------



## trobbie66

M_J said:


> I know one of the criteria for these cattys is that you would be willing to ditch it. But I have a feeling that I would be grieved if I had to ditch any of the cattys that will be traded if it was in my possession.
> 
> Looking at the one MJ made I would not want to ditch that one. That is what made me think of the above.


I second that!

I think the only way that true poacher criteria can be met is if you make it yourself. But that would take all the fun out of a cool swap.
[/quote]
Those are great points from both of you!
I would hate to just throw away any of mine but especially the ones I get from others. I can't even bear to trade away most of those








[/quote]If I got caught poaching and was gonna loose all my stuff,pay a fine and go to jail, I would throw a catty from Rufus, Cheppo ,Dh. I wouldent be happy ,but would live to poach another day! (Names only as examples of a few fine craftsmen)


----------



## LVO

If the police ask you what you're up to, take a page out of Popshots book and tell them you are out in the field with your fertility doll..... I think they'll leave you alone


----------



## LittleBear

Sort of thought the danger was getting caught with the bodies not the tool but darn right not much I couldn't toss if it was going to be confiscated anyway. Wouldn't a key feature then be enough weight and aerodynamics for a long distance over the cliff into the raging river type throw. Or small, inconspicuous, and weather resistant for a little stash, with hopes of recovering it lather, toss.

What about a gentleman's poacher? One that looks like it belongs in the woods while not seeming deadly dangerous (to the uninitiated) something that says "I'm a piece of art not a weapon see the grain in my wood the beauty in my lines, and these lite little bands couldn't possibly be strong enough harm or vandalize anything." Like a fancy brass compass or your great grandfathers pocket knife just the sort of fancy piece of art a responsible gentleman would carry in the woods.

Labor day weekend we were at a state park when a ranger noticed one of my slingshots carelessly left out on the picnic table, woops... He asked if he could pick it up, then asked about the wood and finish, we talked a little about would working, he absently gave a tug on the bands smiled at the lite draw, made a jovial " you aren't planning on shooting anybody with that" joking comment like it was just pea shooter, handed it back actually thanked me and left.

While slingshots are not illegal here, they are defiantly discouraged in the picnic areas of the local state parks, wrist braced or not if it would have looked like a Rambo Special I could have received a ticket, and/or it could have been confiscated, or at the least we would have been asked to leave, but no I got a thank you and have a good day. Funny how people assume a heavy draw equals powerful slingshot and that metal and plastic must be dangerous. Needless to say I didn't feel the need to inform the ranger that the little piece of artwork could throw the steel balls in my pocket much-much faster/harder/farther than any slingshot he was likely to find down at Big 5 or GI Goes, even if it fits in my pocket, and a child could draw it.


----------



## trobbie66

LittleBear said:


> Sort of thought the danger was getting caught with the bodies not the tool but darn right not much I couldn't toss if it was going to be confiscated anyway. Wouldn't a key feature then be enough weight and aerodynamics for a long distance over the cliff into the raging river type throw. Or small, inconspicuous, and weather resistant for a little stash, with hopes of recovering it lather, toss.
> 
> What about a gentleman's poacher? One that looks like it belongs in the woods while not seeming deadly dangerous (to the uninitiated) something that says "I'm a piece of art not a weapon see the grain in my wood the beauty in my lines, and these lite little bands couldn't possibly be strong enough harm or vandalize anything." Like a fancy brass compass or your great grandfathers pocket knife just the sort of fancy piece of art a responsible gentleman would carry in the woods.
> 
> Labor day weekend we were at a state park when a ranger noticed one of my slingshots carelessly left out on the picnic table, woops... He asked if he could pick it up, then asked about the wood and finish, we talked a little about would working, he absently gave a tug on the bands smiled at the lite draw, made a jovial " you aren't planning on shooting anybody with that" joking comment like it was just pea shooter, handed it back actually thanked me and left.
> 
> While slingshots are not illegal here, they are defiantly discouraged in the picnic areas of the local state parks, wrist braced or not if it would have looked like a Rambo Special I could have received a ticket, and/or it could have been confiscated, or at the least we would have been asked to leave, but no I got a thank you and have a good day. Funny how people assume a heavy draw equals powerful slingshot and that metal and plastic must be dangerous. Needless to say I didn't feel the need to inform the ranger that the little piece of artwork could throw the steel balls in my pocket much-much faster/harder/farther than any slingshot he was likely to find down at Big 5 or GI Goes, even if it fits in my pocket, and a child could draw it.


SWEET!!


----------



## harson

Mines is ready to go i have been away from home with my work for 5 days so i will get it sent on monday ,this has been a cool trade hope all you guy,s are happy with it.


----------



## Beanflip

Gonna make it happen in the next few days.


----------



## Stevotattoo

Love these trades....mines ready to go first thing Monday morning


----------



## pop shot

i got paired up with rockslinger, and he sent a great example of his work. although the stipulations were that you be able to toss it in a pinch, there's no way i'd ever think of it. flawless finish, excellent size and very pocketable and shootable. great job Jim. i gotta find something to send him to fatten up his pot a little.


----------



## pop shot




----------



## M.J

Wow!!
Love that!


----------



## Btoon84

Nice rockslinger caddy! And that's a sweet little poacher from MJ back there...!


----------



## Natty Fork

I received my package from LVO and found this awesome slingshot made from decking material (fits so smooth in the hand) and an extra set of tex shooter's light weight tubes.

























This was my first slingshot from someone else and first non-natural slingshot too, thanks LVO!

I had a lot of fun shooting it yesterday and look forward to shooting it a bunch more!


----------



## M.J

That's a winner for sure, NF!
Does it have holes for looped tubes under the wrap?


----------



## Natty Fork

M_J said:


> That's a winner for sure, NF!
> Does it have holes for looped tubes under the wrap?


Yes you can see a hole peeking out from under the band wraps on the top fork in the pics


----------



## Beanflip

I finished my version of the pith. I hope you like it as much as I do Stevo. I am dieing to post photos but I don't want to spoil the surprise!


----------



## Rayshot

Natty Fork said:


> I received my package from LVO and found this awesome slingshot made from decking material (fits so smooth in the hand) and an extra set of tex shooter's light weight tubes.
> 
> View attachment 25890
> 
> 
> View attachment 25891
> 
> 
> View attachment 25892
> 
> 
> This was my first slingshot from someone else and first non-natural slingshot too, thanks LVO!
> 
> I had a lot of fun shooting it yesterday and look forward to shooting it a bunch more!


You could loose that one and find it in a year and it would be just fine.


----------



## LVO

here is my great little natural that I received from Natty Fork in our trade. Man, it's small but packs a serious wallop banded up with 3/4 TBG and, YES< my first kangaroo leather pouch! That stuff is so thin and light!
He said the wood was Rocky Mountain Maple.
I love it! Here are a couple of pics. I was shooting 3/8 steel, 9mm 115 grain bullets, rocks and a nut. Time for a new soup can, too


----------



## reiko1078

i signed up on this website about a week to late to get in on this. whens the next trade?!


----------



## LVO

reiko1078 said:


> i signed up on this website about a week to late to get in on this. whens the next trade?!


Here you go!
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18449-secret-slingshot-santa-2012/


----------



## parnell

I got mine shipped out today to MJ.


----------



## M.J

Well, as usual I came out on top in a trade








I got a package from Parnell today containing not one but two great slingshots.
The first is a poacher that checks off all the boxes in the beginning of this post except one: it is definately _not_ tossable!
















It looks to be made of some sort of Ironwood and is incredibly "muscular". It fits my hand great and is an ideal replacement for the one I sent his way.
He also sent a multiplex boardcut in the same design as the very cool one in his avatar.









Thanks a bunch, man!! They're awesome!


----------



## LVO

Man, that ironwood one looks awesome! It looks alive!


----------



## parnell

The poacher is actually emory oak. It was was in a wildfire area that mostly just burned the bark on the oaks making just the bark fall off leaving a sweet looking wood.


----------



## LittleBear

M_J said:


> ...The first is a poacher that checks off all the boxes in the beginning of this post except one: it is definately _not_ tossable!...


Ye howdy, worth fight'n for!


----------



## Dayhiker

That's one bitchin' score, Mike! Congratulations!


----------



## Rayshot

Parnell, MJ,

That natural has an uncommon texture in comparison to naturals we see.

Great one to give and to own!!


----------



## M.J

The slingshot is really fantastic. I've seen forks with character before but nothing like this one. It's a fine shooter as well and very comfortable.


----------



## Quercusuber

Hello guys!!!
Just to inform you all that, for my astonishment and delight, my trade arrived THIS MORNING!! And what a trade, I tell ya








I got paired with LittleBear and let me tell you that I received TWO GEMS!!!!
I shall post my trade in a topic on the "Homemade Slingshots" forum, with more details and pictures.
I want to thank M_J for this awesome idea and congratulate him for the success of this topic and I want to thank my pair LittleBear for the kindness and friendship of his trade...I only hope that my side of the trade can make him happy!! 
Cheers!!
Q


----------



## Knoll

I was lucky enough to be matched up with Sofreto (Joe). He must have seen one of recent STATUS posts because I received nice small natural for my granddaughter!!

She happened to be at the house when package arrived. So I let her open it.

I did catch a glimpse of the ss as she rushed out the front door waving it wildly in her hand! Now I need to get out to HER house to capture some pictures!!!

Thanks, Joe.


----------



## reecemurg

here we go guys !!
i got paired with btoon84 !!
the rules stated , able to be thrown away in ever that time came ,, brandon smashed that rule up and sent me this stunner !
i would never think about throwing it away !!
i came out the winner in this trade imo ,
cheers Brandon ,, top man !!!!
now for the pics


----------



## harson

Nice one Reece,lucky guy.


----------



## Btoon84

Reece, glad you got it safe n sound! That was FAST! I'm still waiting and checking the post for yours... Hopefully it'll show today!


----------



## reecemurg

i hope it turns up soon








if its not there next week i'll make another and get in to you asap


----------



## Quercusuber

reecemurg said:


> here we go guys !!
> i got paired with btoon84 !!
> the rules stated , able to be thrown away in ever that time came ,, brandon smashed that rule up and sent me this stunner !
> i would never think about throwing it away !!
> i came out the winner in this trade imo ,
> cheers Brandon ,, top man !!!!
> now for the pics


Wowww!!! Lucky you. Amazing slingshot


----------



## mckee

my dad forgot the package at work


----------



## Beanflip

Reece, I like that one a lot. Beautiful wood and that end cap is cool. reminds me of a hoof.


----------



## Beanflip

Stevotatto, yours went in the mail today!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I put Rayshot's M_J Throwdown in the mail today.


----------



## Rayshot

Henry in Panama said:


> I put Rayshot's M_J Throwdown in the mail today.


I was looking forward to today to finish one up for Henry in Panama, but.... Had to clean the house, organize the garage, cut the lawn etc. Yet, that makes Sunday with few things in the way. May my schedule stay clear.


----------



## rockslinger

Just got back from San Diego. Couldn't wait to try out this great little poacher from Pop Shot!
It's a guava natural with a Supersure Rockstar superpouch and I think the larger tubes from Tex. Shoots Great! I won't be ditching it
anywhere unless I can go back and get it!

Thanks Steve, love the tabs!

Jim


----------



## M.J

That is a badass! Excellent poacher


----------



## Beanflip

I GOT IT! Here is my poacher from Stevotatto! A SS from the other side of the world! Thanks Steve, I like it a lot! Do you know what kind of wood it is?


----------



## LittleBear

Kind-a, sort-of, almost got it!








Instead of a slingshot in the mail box I got one of those little orange signature required slips.








The frustrating part is that my mail usually comes in the afternoon but today it just had to come early, so I can't even pick it up until after 9:00 a.m. tomorrow morning.


----------



## Quercusuber

LittleBear said:


> Kind-a, sort-of, almost got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of a slingshot in the mail box I got one of those little orange signature required slips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The frustrating part is that my mail usually comes in the afternoon but today it just had to come early, so I can't even pick it up until after 9:00 a.m. tomorrow morning.


----------



## trobbie66

Dam sweet catty!!


----------



## M.J

Beanflip said:


> I GOT IT! Here is my poacher from Stevotatto! A SS from the other side of the world! Thanks Steve, I like it a lot! Do you know what kind of wood it is?
> View attachment 26205
> View attachment 26206
> View attachment 26207


That's stunning!
I'm truly blown away by the quality of the slingshots in this swap.
You guys are the best!


----------



## Btoon84

Alright! some nice slingshots so far guys! I have received my slingshot from Reecemurg! Thanks buddy! Do you know the kind of wood? He also included an unfinished project of his.... this acrylic cholita.


----------



## Dayhiker

Reecemurg _*ROCKS!*_ =


----------



## harson

I sent mine a couple of days ago , all the way to Cyprus.


----------



## LittleBear

Picked up and opened







my package from Portugal at the "Oak Harbor" post office.

Quercus suber (cork oak) meets Quercus garryana (garry oak)








Terrific little hand sized pocket shooter, except that I made the mistake of handing it to my tree hugging wife so she could hold up next to the 300 year old garry oak in the post office parking lot for a photo explaining that it was a cork oak fork from Portugal, forget the Game Wardens she confiscated the little Poacher right then and there. I had to borrow it, under the threat of tuna caesural for a month if it I didn't return it promptly and unharmed, to take more photos. So tossable? No definitely not.

















Great trade!


----------



## reecemurg

Wow ,
That is a stunning fork !! 
You must be one happy chappy


----------



## Quercusuber

LittleBear said:


> Picked up and opened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my package from Portugal at the "Oak Harbor" post office.
> 
> Quercus suber (cork oak) meets Quercus garryana (garry oak)
> View attachment 26289
> 
> 
> Terrific little hand sized pocket shooter, except that I made the mistake of handing it to my tree hugging wife so she could hold up next to the 300 year old garry oak in the post office parking lot for a photo explaining that it was a cork oak fork from Portugal, forget the Game Wardens she confiscated the little Poacher right then and there. I had to borrow it, under the threat of tuna caesural for a month if it I didn't return it promptly and unharmed, to take more photos. So tossable? No definitely not.
> 
> Man, "game wardens"...That was nice, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yeah, it's nice to have a partner slingshottin' wife!!! Now serious: I'm so GLAD that you liked my package. Hope you have a nice souvenir from Portugal!! Does it shoot accurate?? Hope it does...Well, I must say it was a most amicable and agreable trade. And I get to win, of course!!!! LOL
> Goodbye, my friend!! See you around SSF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26290
> 
> 
> View attachment 26293
> 
> 
> Great trade!


----------



## harson

Nice one !


----------



## Stevotattoo

Beanflip said:


> I GOT IT! Here is my poacher from Stevotatto! A SS from the other side of the world! Thanks Steve, I like it a lot! Do you know what kind of wood it is?
> View attachment 26205
> View attachment 26206
> View attachment 26207


my pleasure Bean....to be honest i'm not sure what the wood is....it came from one of the millions of trees in the forest behind my house down by the creek....glad u like it


----------



## Stevotattoo

Beanflip said:


> Stevotatto, yours went in the mail today!


cheers mate...i'll post pics as soon as i receive it....can't wait


----------



## Dayhiker

Now that's a pocket poacher if I ever saw one. Brilliant!


----------



## ifix

picked up the poacher harson sent today. not sure how long it's been sitting in the mailbox.









i was glad to see a true specimen of the poacher styled catapult. i did not want another pretty-shot and the luck of the draw paired me up with harson who first had the idea of a poacher trade.

i played with it for a bit. it feels good in my right hand i use but in my left hand it sits perfect. shoots excellent too.









i was going to go after some pigeons sitting in the fields outside with it but it started to rain and they took off. tomorrow maybe. i intend to use it till the bands wear off. thanks buddy.


----------



## Dayhiker

Another great one! I love that one, it really carries the spirit just right.


----------



## ifix

(speed shown is with 87 grain - 5.6 gram marbles.)


----------



## harson

Hi Christopher glad you like it buddy,i made 2 of these almost identical ,was not sure what one to give you so just closed my eyes and lifted one,have fun.


----------



## reecemurg

nice score ifix !!
great job harson !!!


----------



## ifix

[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]

what tree is it off. i was showing it to some people at the store i went after i picked it up and they were asking me. thanks again[/background]


----------



## harson

ifix said:


> what tree is it off. i was showing it to some people at the store i went after i picked it up and they were asking me. thanks again


Hi buddy that one is Hazel


----------



## trobbie66

ifix said:


> picked up the poacher harson sent today. not sure how long it's been sitting in the mailbox.
> 
> View attachment 26421
> 
> 
> i was glad to see a true specimen of the poacher styled catapult. i did not want another pretty-shot and the luck of the draw paired me up with harson who first had the idea of a poacher trade.
> 
> i played with it for a bit. it feels good in my right hand i use but in my left hand it sits perfect. shoots excellent too.
> 
> View attachment 26426
> 
> 
> i was going to go after some pigeons sitting in the fields outside with it but it started to rain and they took off. tomorrow maybe. i intend to use it till the bands wear off. thanks buddy.


Hey Ifix Need to know your address is it stillCypress


----------



## ifix

trobbie66 said:


> ]Hey Ifix Need to know your address is it stillCypress


it's my most permanent address atm although i'm not there much. will PM


----------



## mckee

Here is mine from the king of americanised poachers, dayhiker.

It's made from White oak and is banded with double tbb.

Won't be throwing this beauty away anytime soon


----------



## M.J

mckee said:


> Here is mine from the king of americanised poachers, dayhiker.
> 
> It's made from White oak and is banded with double tbb.
> 
> Won't be throwing this beauty away anytime soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26524
> View attachment 26525


Perrrrfection!


----------



## reecemurg

nice !!!!!!!!


----------



## harson

Excellent !


----------



## harson

There was a box of goodies waiting for me when i got home from work today ,i got paired up with Ifix and this is what i got, A beautiful fork banded with tbg some spare elastic and the red tubing with a large stone chucker pouch,oh and a box of sweets from cyprus Mmmmm.delicious.
maybe you can let me know what wood the fork is christopher ,cheers.


----------



## LittleBear

Cool! Hot! Sweet!


----------



## Quercusuber

harson said:


> There was a box of goodies waiting for me when i got home from work today ,i got paired up with Ifix and this is what i got, A beautiful fork banded with tbg some spare elastic and the red tubing with a large stone chucker pouch,oh and a box of sweets from cyprus Mmmmm.delicious.
> maybe you can let me know what wood the fork is christopher ,cheers.


Nice!!!! Could it be lokum sweets??


----------



## M.J

Super-cool, John!
Love the colors on that one.


----------



## ifix

Quercusuber said:


> There was a box of goodies waiting for me when i got home from work today ,i got paired up with Ifix and this is what i got, A beautiful fork banded with tbg some spare elastic and the red tubing with a large stone chucker pouch,oh and a box of sweets from cyprus Mmmmm.delicious.
> maybe you can let me know what wood the fork is christopher ,cheers.


Nice!!!! Could it be lokum sweets??
[/quote]

i tried to finish everything in under ten minutes. i wasn't happy with the tying job i did so i included another band and some rubber to secure it on the fork on your own. olive tree.

(i would guess they are what you call lokum sweets. also known as turkish delights.)


----------



## danmakesshooters

I cannot believe I missed this draw -.-


----------



## Quercusuber

ifix said:


> There was a box of goodies waiting for me when i got home from work today ,i got paired up with Ifix and this is what i got, A beautiful fork banded with tbg some spare elastic and the red tubing with a large stone chucker pouch,oh and a box of sweets from cyprus Mmmmm.delicious.
> maybe you can let me know what wood the fork is christopher ,cheers.


Nice!!!! Could it be lokum sweets??
[/quote]

i tried to finish everything in under ten minutes. i wasn't happy with the tying job i did so i included another band and some rubber to secure it on the fork on your own. olive tree.

(i would guess they are what you call lokum sweets. also known as turkish delights.)
[/quote]

Thanks Ifix


----------



## mrpaint

mckee said:


> Here is mine from the king of americanised poachers, dayhiker.
> 
> It's made from White oak and is banded with double tbb.
> 
> Won't be throwing this beauty away anytime soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26524
> View attachment 26525


 very nice


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Wish i could have gotten in on this


----------



## Rayshot

My trade was with Henry in Panama. He sent me the slingshot below tubed with looped 1842 tubes and a Jim Harris pouch, along with a small fork of a local hardwood he doesn't know the name of and another Harris pouch.

My first impressions was that I would never make a slingshot of that shape. But I knew if he put it in the trade I would have to see where my gut feeling was wrong. The shape is actually quite nice as it fits well to how I like a catty to feel especailly at full draw. It feels very secure and easily sets to that secure position.

As for sighting, and shooting for accuracy; there was no adjustment. I could pick this one up and be on right like it is one of my cattys I regularly shoot.

The natural he enclosed with the trade is great as is because he left the bark on and is exactly what makes it feel good for me because forks often feel slick/slippery in my hand and therefore have to have a particular shaping or it is hard to feel comfortable and relaxed shooting it. The only mod it could use is the tips edges to be smoothed.

Thanks Henry! Hopefully the one I sent you will be shaped in a way that you feel comfortable and relaxed when shooting. If not, rats! that is the chance with trades and our individual preferences.

I know...in the bottom photo I am not holding it correctly. I was too occupied with holding the camera and the catty and the pouch for size references. Although it shoots that way or OTT.


----------



## reecemurg

nice score ray !!!


----------



## harson

Nice , Henrys cholitas are awesome !


----------



## Dayhiker

Cholita: One of the best designs out there. Simple, small, effective, and easy on the eyes, too.


----------



## Stevotattoo

woohoo...finally my package arrived from Beanflip yesterday....here's the awesome slingshot he sent me....love it mate and definitely won't be throwing it out!.....i think i got the best end of this trade....thanks again Bean


----------



## Dayhiker

Whoa! That one is way cool!


----------



## Beanflip

Glad you got it Steve. It is Osage Orange. I will post Photos now that you have it.


----------



## Beanflip

There it was, ripe for the picking.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Thanks for the nice report, Ray. Glad the package got there. Yours is in Florida and I should have it next week.


----------



## pop shot

Rayshot said:


> My trade was with Henry in Panama. He sent me the slingshot below tubed with looped 1842 tubes and a Jim Harris pouch, along with a small fork of a local hardwood he doesn't know the name of and another Harris pouch.
> 
> My first impressions was that I would never make a slingshot of that shape. But I knew if he put it in the trade I would have to see where my gut feeling was wrong. The shape is actually quite nice as it fits well to how I like a catty to feel especailly at full draw. It feels very secure and easily sets to that secure position.
> 
> As for sighting, and shooting for accuracy; there was no adjustment. I could pick this one up and be on right like it is one of my cattys I regularly shoot.
> 
> The natural he enclosed with the trade is great as is because he left the bark on and is exactly what makes it feel good for me because forks often feel slick/slippery in my hand and therefore have to have a particular shaping or it is hard to feel comfortable and relaxed shooting it. The only mod it could use is the tips edges to be smoothed.
> 
> Thanks Henry! Hopefully the one I sent you will be shaped in a way that you feel comfortable and relaxed when shooting. If not, rats! that is the chance with trades and our individual preferences.
> 
> I know...in the bottom photo I am not holding it correctly. I was too occupied with holding the camera and the catty and the pouch for size references. Although it shoots that way or OTT.
> 
> View attachment 26782
> 
> 
> View attachment 26783
> 
> 
> View attachment 26784
> 
> 
> View attachment 26785


i love the cholita- one of my favorites


----------



## Rayshot

Henry in Panama said:


> Thanks for the nice report, Ray. Glad the package got there. Yours is in Florida and I should have it next week.


I may be more excited in expectation of you getting to see and handle your catty from me than you are to get it. I really hope it is one that suits the way you like a catty to feel for shooting.


----------



## trobbie66

Sorry I took so long. Just spent 10 days in the bush setting up stands and fixing others.I got my pkg from nathan while I was away. Great way to return! Beauty SS . I will get some pix up today.


----------



## Dayhiker

Got my true poacher from McKee in the PITH trade.









Yep, bein' a poacher himself, he knew what to make alright. I had quite a good time shooting at a can up in a tree with it. Bit stronger rubber and I would have had me a couple of squirrels that showed up to watch.








Sweet fork to carry in the pocket!


----------



## reecemurg

nice looking shooter !


----------



## M.J

This has been a super swap all the way around, thanks to everyone who participated!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Rayshot said:


> Thanks for the nice report, Ray. Glad the package got there. Yours is in Florida and I should have it next week.


I may be more excited in expectation of you getting to see and handle your catty from me than you are to get it. I really hope it is one that suits the way you like a catty to feel for shooting.
[/quote]

I finally got it, Ray, and for a few days just looked at and admired it. This frame looks like it was a pretty gnarly fork when you started, but now it is not only strikingly rugged and handsome, but fits my hand perfectly. It's a great shooter, and easy to hit with. Of course, I shot it over the Chrony, and got solid 200 fps readings with .44 lead, so not only is it a looker, but the 25x20mmx20cm TBG bandset has plenty of small game getting power and the SuperSure SuperPouch is superb. The extra pouches and bandset are much appreciated. I will be doing some reviews on those in the near future, and I am putting the final touches on a large Guayacan fork so I can use the Rockstar pouch on my first dedicated rockchucker. This one will not become a wall hanger, and will be shot often.

I found only one flaw. This was supposed to be a "tossable" poacher, and there is no way I would toss this one. Thanks, Ray.


----------



## harson

Henry in Panama said:


> Thanks for the nice report, Ray. Glad the package got there. Yours is in Florida and I should have it next week.


I may be more excited in expectation of you getting to see and handle your catty from me than you are to get it. I really hope it is one that suits the way you like a catty to feel for shooting.
[/quote]

I finally got it, Ray, and for a few days just looked at and admired it. This frame looks like it was a pretty gnarly fork when you started, but now it is not only strikingly rugged and handsome, but fits my hand perfectly. It's a great shooter, and easy to hit with. Of course, I shot it over the Chrony, and got solid 200 fps readings with .44 lead, so not only is it a looker, but the 25x20mmx20cm TBG bandset has plenty of small game getting power and the SuperSure SuperPouch is superb. The extra pouches and bandset are much appreciated. I will be doing some reviews on those in the near future, and I am putting the final touches on a large Guayacan fork so I can use the Rockstar pouch on my first dedicated rockchucker. This one will not become a wall hanger, and will be shot often.

I found only one flaw. This was supposed to be a "tossable" poacher, and there is no way I would toss this one. Thanks, Ray.

View attachment 27509

[/quote]That is a fine looking shooter


----------



## Rayshot

Glad it is a likable fork for you Henry.

A couple more photos for those that like multiple pics. The fork looked a little like the first photo except the bark was deeply split, swollen and gave the fork a misshapen look whereupon I had almost tossed it in an earlier culling.

I applied thin CA generously to the bark and voids insure the bark was dense and firmly attached to solid wood as well as the entire catty being solid.

Oh yeah and I was so pleased with the look (just my kind), and liked it so much, I almost kept it for myself.


----------



## Quercusuber

Henry in Panama said:


> Thanks for the nice report, Ray. Glad the package got there. Yours is in Florida and I should have it next week.


I may be more excited in expectation of you getting to see and handle your catty from me than you are to get it. I really hope it is one that suits the way you like a catty to feel for shooting.
[/quote]

I finally got it, Ray, and for a few days just looked at and admired it. This frame looks like it was a pretty gnarly fork when you started, but now it is not only strikingly rugged and handsome, but fits my hand perfectly. It's a great shooter, and easy to hit with. Of course, I shot it over the Chrony, and got solid 200 fps readings with .44 lead, so not only is it a looker, but the 25x20mmx20cm TBG bandset has plenty of small game getting power and the SuperSure SuperPouch is superb. The extra pouches and bandset are much appreciated. I will be doing some reviews on those in the near future, and I am putting the final touches on a large Guayacan fork so I can use the Rockstar pouch on my first dedicated rockchucker. This one will not become a wall hanger, and will be shot often.

I found only one flaw. This was supposed to be a "tossable" poacher, and there is no way I would toss this one. Thanks, Ray.

View attachment 27509

[/quote]

Awesome poacher!!!


----------



## Dayhiker

Really beautiful!!!!


----------



## trobbie66

Apologies for Nathan for taking so long to post the pix of this great catty. Perfect size, and perfect fork! This little gem became one of three cattys in my EDC rotation. Funny I seem to find my target a little more often with this one.


----------



## M.J

Looks great, Trobbie!


----------



## Rayshot

M_J said:


> Looks great, Trobbie!


I second it. Nathan has a good eye for forks.


----------



## flippinout

Here are the forks I received from Trobbie:

The first one is made from Apple and has an incredible finish. It was fitted with butterfly length dankung tubes
























The second one fits the requirements of the swap, as I would not want to ditch the apple fork above.










Thanks Trobbie I have enjoyed shooting these a great deal!


----------

